# Favre Leuba pocket watch.



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello all

i would like to share with you a pocket watch I've had for some time now. It's a golf plated 20 microns twin power. Inside the case has a service mark from 1973. I'm really not sure of the actual age maybe someone can help. Also anyone know what/of the 777 is regarding to base metal etc? And there's some numbers on the movement which I can't make out?

enjoy


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch......... looks like a movement retaining clip has fallen by the balance?

All Favre Leuba have two mainsprings, its nice to see it here, it gives you a longer time between windings


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice watch......... looks like a movement retaining clip has fallen by the balance?
> 
> All Favre Leuba have two mainsprings, its nice to see it here, it gives you a longer time between windings


 Hey harry.

I can't see the clip your talking about, maybe I'm not looking properly. Also not all FL have two mainsprings, but as I'm aware they invented it or did use it a lot, it's a proprietary thing afaik. About 3 days on a full wind and she keeps great time too.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

The small clip can be seen more clearly in your last picture. Its just above the numbers stamped under the bottom of the balance wheel.

With regards to these numbers I can't make out the whole number but do see 272 which is one of their calibres. This link gives some details about that movement which may be of interest.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Favre-Leuba_272

Its a lovely pocket watch, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

davidcxn said:


> The small clip can be seen more clearly in your last picture. Its just above the numbers stamped under the bottom of the balance wheel.
> 
> With regards to these numbers I can't make out the whole number but do see 272 which is one of their calibres. This link gives some details about that movement which may be of interest.
> 
> ...


 Ahh yes now I see it thanks I will try to fish it out. And thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------

